# Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! New pics page 4 - month left



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Legacy 62 days gestation - This is NUTS!!!! If she has a single - I will kill her! LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

is she always a bit round?

are you positive when she was bred? thats real odd to see that much belly growth and she isnt even halfway yet. Kids dont start to make a different in their size for quite some time normally.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

I am 100% because of blood testing.

She was a bit round prior to breeding .......

But I didn't have any pics that I can find that actually show it.

This girl gave quints her last pregnancy, prior to that trips and quads!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

Well hopefully she'll have more than a single. Good luck!


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

Wow! It'll be fun to see what she has.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

:shocked: so big..... so early


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

My Penny Lane was like that. It is just that there ligs and stomach muscles are so stretched, and they have a very healthy rumen. Penny looked like she was going to have a litter and only had two.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

to be honest - twins or trips would be great - anything else - I am a bit worried. I am thinking about taking her for ultrasound or seeing if the vet wants to come up and do everyone - how much it would cost me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

might not be a bad idea -- then you can prepare ahead of time just incase


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

yah - I was looking at the calendar, and her day 150 is Thursday, 29 April, so I think that I will give her the injection on Friday morning - the 23rd (day 144) and then let her kid over the weekend.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

Are you missing a basketball???????


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

I think I am missing the entire team's basketballs! LOL~


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

Holy cow! lol I'll hope for trips for you


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

O My! I can't wait to see how many????

Connie


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

I won't tell her that you called her a cow - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

Hopefully if she does have a litter in there she lets you know when she's gonna pop them out...this way you'll be ready with the catchers mit!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

I am going to induce her so that I am there and I have a lady that has already said that she is going to come up and help with the delivery. I might just ultrasound her just to make sure of how many are in there. If there is only 1 or 2 I won't induce - but anymore than that and I will.

Legacy will be 150 on 29 April (thurs)
I am going to give the injection on 144 - 23 April (friday)
Then she should kid within 24-36 hours - so Saturday.

I also have grace due the day I am inducing (fri) and pudding due on the 25th (sunday) so it could be a wild ride that weekend!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

good luck!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

just think - that was 2 1/2 weeks ago - just wait till I post new pics!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

I pray she has no more than 3 in there...even then, I've had my girls deliver triplets within 10 minutes...way tooo fast to allow mom to clean them up and get them breathing.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

ok all - I will run out there and take a new picture for you - this will be a 3 week post shot from the original one.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

these pics are at 81 days gestation - so 69 days to go.......


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl!*

:shocked:

I pray for your sanity that she's just got 3 in there!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

yah ----- tell me about it - LOL!!!! And i gave her a BoSe injection right before...... what the HECK was I thinking


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

wow.

i'm guessing... 4 or 5 for sure. :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: !!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

My oh my, she's gonna need a cart to ride around in!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

One of my girls is due about 5-6 days after that and she isn't half that big...but I can tell she is preggo.. Your girl is bound to have a litter! Good luck, and can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

So anyone want a Nigerian kid??? I think that I will have enough for EVERYONE!!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

goodness, talk about needing a wide load sign,,, she is a cutie and hope all goes well for her & you when she kids. :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

I will keep taking pics every so often so you know how the GoodYear Blimp is doing!!!!! LOL!


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

Ok, I had to have a little fun with paint... and boy am I jealous! I wish my girl who is by my count on day 127... looked just a little more pregnant than she is... but she is a ff so can't have everything....lol


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

:ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

thank you for making me laugh - that totally made my night!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

:slapfloor:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*



kelebek said:


> I will keep taking pics every so often so you know how the GoodYear Blimp is doing!!!!! LOL!


When I read this I was thinking, goodness you could sell advertising space on her belly.



jay13 said:


> Ok, I had to have a little fun with paint...


 :ROFL: :hi5:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

i am still laughing over that picture - It might just have to go on my website if that is alright with you????


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

nice :rofl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

:slapfloor: That was a good fix of the pic...Love it!


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*



liz said:


> :slapfloor: That was a good fix of the pic...Love it!


You know.... not everyone understands what our obsession with our poor goats' behinds... Thought it was a good censor fix for non goat people...lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

Hey Jay13 - can I use that pic on my personal website???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

HeHe....that is funny right there.... :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*



kelebek said:


> Hey Jay13 - can I use that pic on my personal website???


Go for it! I had fun doing it... my husband looks over my shoulder occasionally and just rolls his eyes, he doesn't get it either....lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

Thank you!!! Hopefully I can work on the site today and get it on there!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

:ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

Looks like she's baking you a herd! LOL


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

cant wait to see how many she has - have you ultrasounded yet? she's far enough along

My girl Calamity did that last year, she only had triplets but had waaaaaaaay too much extra fluid as well, which made her look huge.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

I haven't scanned her because it is so expensive to do around here.....


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

That's hilarious!!! She's HUGE!!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

bugger ... if you were here I could do it for you for free ... or maybe accept a nigi kid as payment lol

I need to get my girls done because I'm starting to suspect Linus is not the only oh. no. Thinking the neighbours nubian buck might have been visiting more than I thought he was ...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Legacy --- ohhh poor girl! 81 days pregnant - new pics*

Well - we are about a month out on tubba bubba - here are a couple pics from this weekend!

And she KEEPS growing


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

mercy forbid she's huge....she looks like she got a calf in there


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Hahaha Tubba Bubba.... cute 

She been around a bull?  jk jk.. sorta.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

:shocked: she's HUGE!!!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh my!!!!! She looks as wide as she is long!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Holy cow.. :shocked: ....I mean holy goat...sorry...HeHe.... :laugh:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

:ROFL: Poor lil (errr big) thing!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

When I come back from vacation I will take more pics of her for you all ----- it will be HILARIOUS


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink:


----------

